
$5,900 chair may be the tech world's new key to productivity - spking
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-silicon-valley-ergonomics-20160928-snap-story.html
======
artursapek
[http://i.imgur.com/L8Bs6af.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/L8Bs6af.jpg)

------
rubidium
The fetishization of office equipment must correlate to economic bubbles
somehow.

Exercise, standing regularly, and basic good ergonomics solves all the
problems much better than this monstrosity.

------
gthtjtkt
"Lay down on my lap and we can start this code review."

~~~
glibgil
Your comment is what is wrong with this industry. Lying supine is not sexual

~~~
sheraz
your complete lack of humor is what's wrong, assuming you are serious.

------
JadeNB
Although it's the article's fault, not the submitter's, I think it's worth
noting that the accurate headline appears to be "$5,900 chair may be the tech
world's new key to productivity, says owner of company selling them".

EDIT: Jinx with ceejayoz
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12613784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12613784))!

------
bobsgame
JP had this in Grandma's Boy in his awesome techno cave room[1], which is a
somewhat unfortunate movie that pokes fun at the personality side effects of
people who immerse themselves in technology. I like the movie's themes but I
wish the premise wasn't so much about mocking and taking down the weirdo boy
genius. I too want robot legs and there's nothing wrong with that!

[1]
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ntWD6rpivqM](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ntWD6rpivqM)

------
geophile
This is a joke, right? Are standup desks no longer a thing?

Yes, ergonomics are important. Get a separate keyboard and mouse, put your
laptop on a pile of books to raise the screen, done.

------
ceejayoz
"Sincerely, the PR firm for the company making $5,900 chairs."

------
TylerE
Rather funny how for all that talk of ergonomics he's using one of those
horrible Apple keyboards with about 0.1mm of key travel.

~~~
glibgil
Can you explain the joke? I don't see how it is funny

~~~
ohstopitu
I believe he finds it funny that the guy spent over 5k on a chair, but uses an
pretty unergonomic keyboard. (I have used the new apple keyboards on the new
macbook 12'' and imo, it's not too bad once you get used to it. But I'd
totally exchange it for some kind of mechanical keyboard.)

